# Eagles used to take out Drones!



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

Hats off to the Dutch, what a clever idea!



> As part of a new trial, the Dutch National Police force has begun training eagles to intercept troublesome drones during an emergency, when another capture device might put people below at risk.



Read more here:

http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/01/eagles-vs-drones/

Now where can I get one of those eagles?!!


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Hats off to the Dutch, what a clever idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a terrible idea. Leave the poor creatures alone.


----------



## nhz (Feb 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Hats off to the Dutch, what a clever idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it sounds like a ridiculous idea to me but hey, some people are probably making good money from researching this, and playing with drones for top level government salary ;-)

The national news said the birds aren't harmed by doing this (really, no risk of the drone blades cutting somewhere?). The short video they showed wasn't convincing. Eagles aren't native in the Netherlands (except for a few extremely rare cases that are protected). How many eagles do they need to patrol all the 'sensitive areas' (that's everything related to politics, nuclear power, migrant centers, military, airports etc. etc.)? And even if they continue this plan, it should be pretty easy to take counter-measures that could be really harmful for the eagles.

P.S.: my city council made a lot of noise two years ago about patrolling the skies with birds of prey to scare sparrows, jackdaws etc. that are a nuisance to some of the citizens because of their massive presence. Expensive experiment, zero effect. If anyone was scared it was the patrolling bird of prey ;-)


----------

